# Identify D11020M motherboard



## JacobY (Feb 26, 2008)

System Information shows the system model: D11020M but what kind of motherboard is this? I can't find any motherboard specifications about it. I think it might be a product of Intel.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks like an Intel model number, but it is an OEM board. Who made the computer?


----------



## JacobY (Feb 26, 2008)

The computer was custom made by a Dutch computer store called Powerline


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If it is an Intel proprietary board they will not show any information on their website. You most likely will have to go to the Powerline website to find the specs for the board.


----------

